# Gutes Zandergewässer



## Angelsüchtiger (12. Februar 2004)

hallo zusammen! 

kennt jemand ein kleineres, gutes zandergewässer in der schweiz? 

petri grüsse


----------



## Barben Fischer (12. Februar 2004)

hallo
nun ich hab selbst keine erfahrung aber der shilsee scheint recht gut für zander zu sein!! dort wurden ja sogar schon auf boilis gefangen


----------



## basswalt (12. Februar 2004)

zanderfreaks
bekannt für gute bestände haben die freiburgerseen. schiffenensee und lac de gruyere. auch im murtensee werden jedes jahr schöne zander gefangen. laut fangstatistik sind auch im neuenburgersee einige ins netz gegangen. bei uns am südufer des neuenburgersees wird kaum gezielt auf zander geangelt.
werde dieses jahr auch mal versuchen sie gezielt zu suchen.
gruss walt


----------



## Knobbes (14. Februar 2004)

@basswalt,
liegen die freiburger seen bei Freiburg, und wie heissen die genau.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## basswalt (21. Februar 2004)

Knobbes,
genau die seen sind in der nähe von freiburg. der schiffenensee
erstreckt sich von freiburg  bis zur staumauer in der nähe von gurmels. bei der staumauer in gurmels gibts ein campingplatz
mit restaurant. man kann dort auch boote mieten. der andere
see heisst lac de gruyere und ist in der nähe vun bulle. beides
sind stauseen mit wirklich bekannten zanderbeständen. laut fangberichten werden da auch mal brocken gefangen
ein petri heil dann


----------



## harley (23. Februar 2004)

hallo

der sihlsee ist da allererste sahne! so ab april wenn das eis weg ist kanns losgehen, nach willerzell zu max, karte lösen und boot mieten. nebenbei gibts auch schöne hechte oder auch barsche in guter grösse

gruss

harley:m


----------



## Knobbes (25. Februar 2004)

Den   lac de gruyere   hab ich auch schon mal gehört,
aber liegt der in Deutschland?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Barben Fischer (26. Februar 2004)

nö das ist der greyerzer see(wie schreibt man das?) der liegt in der schweiz....hab auch schon gehört das der auch recht gut sein kann, hat aber angeblich in letzter zeit an wert verloren wie die schlagzeilen berichten...


----------



## ThomasL (26. Februar 2004)

@harley

wieviel kostet eigentlich eine Tageskarte und die Bootsmiete am Sihlsee?


----------



## harley (26. Februar 2004)

bootsmiete so um die 70.-- bis 80.-- ob offen oder mit kabine und was die tageskarte kosten weiss ich leider auch nicht mehr. ruf mal an
hier die preise
http://www.max-fischerei.ch/patente.htm

http://www.max-fischerei.ch/bootsvermietung.htm

vor anfang mai gibts keine boote da der wasserspiegel noch zu tief ist

hoffe geholfen zu haben

harley


----------



## ThomasL (26. Februar 2004)

@harley

danke, ich glaube ich muss mal an den Sihlsee, ich möchte gerne mal einen Zander fangen, im Zürichsee gibt's keine.


----------



## harley (26. Februar 2004)

@thomasl

wenn du mal lust hast, melde dich dann schliesse ich mich an ... dann wird das boot auch günstiger

harley


----------



## ThomasL (27. Februar 2004)

@harley

klar, werd ich machen, wo wohnst du eigentlich?


----------

